# How high should I mount an HDTV?



## Juanus

It's coming time to mount my TV on the wall.
Most sites say "eye level" but I am looking for general consensus on how high it should be off the ground. I once found this site that said the center of the TV should be "x" inches off the ground. Of course I cant find that anymore.
Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## P Smith

> TV should be "x" inches off the ground


You shouldn't take it as most important rule, treat it as recommendation based on height of normal sitting and a typical position of your head
practically only you know what chair or recliner you'll use most of the time while watching the TV, take in account and other ppl positions

the horizontal line of you vision [eyes] should touch upper part of TV picture (by all ergonomics ) to avoid strain in your/viewer's neck


----------



## harsh

If you're wall mounting it, it should be as low as possible while clearing any furniture or fixtures. Mounting low is even more important if you're mounting it on a table or stand (recalling the recent rash of children smacked by falling televisions).

Eye level is about 40" and how close you need to be to that number varies with how wide the vertical viewing angle of your TV is.

Of course this eye level should strike the center (or slightly above) of the screen.

If you're bound and determined to mount the TV up high, you'll need to put a rake (noun, inclination from perpendicular or horizontal) to the TV such that the screen is still perpendicular to everyone's line of sight.

See Mistake #3 in the following commentary:

http://www.televisions.com/tv-articles/20-Common-Home-Cinema-Mistakes-Mistakes-1-to-10.php


----------



## spartanstew

Typically the center of the display should be about 3' - 4' off the ground.


----------



## jimmie57

The center of my 37" and 46" TVs are 42" from the floor.
Viewing Distance from the 37" TV is 7 feet. The viewing distance from the 46" is 10 feet.


----------



## Laxguy

Your eye should hit above the centerline of the TV. Distance is a matter of personal preference; I sit 10' from my 58" and would be closer if the lady of the house (aesthetics!) would permit.


----------



## Juanus

Currently the TV sits on a desk that makes the center of the TV 52 inches off the ground. It is a little higher than eye level, but not too bad.
48 Inches or 4 feet exactly wouldn't be too bad. One of the reasons I am looking for an exact measurement is so that all of the TVs can be somewhat uniform around the house. (lady of the house aesthetics)

Also, one of the rooms has 9 foot ceilings so I am going to have to find some design ideas to fill the space above.

Thanks for all of the tips, keep them coming if you have more.


----------



## Datagg

Mine about 12' out and center of the tv just a tad below eye level. We have a 3d set so viewing angle was important. of course this is all very subjective, size, primary/secondary viewer, etc. Good luck with your project.


----------



## dmspen

I read that you should sit in your viewing seat, measure the height. The TV should then be mounted at +/-35 degrees from that height.
Based on this thread, TVs that are mounted over fireplaces are ALL too high.

Something else to consider is any biological factors. I have 2 herniated discs in my neck so looking up is difficult. My TV is just slightly BELOW eye level.

All in all it's personal preference.


----------

